# Enlargers



## Rollei12 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm looking into making prints at some point (not any time soon!).  I was at BH Photo and saw this: Beseler Printmaker 67 Condenser Enlarger 6767K B H Photo Video
Is this a good deal?  It comes with a starter kit anyway...

Questions:  They carry enlargers for both 35 mm and large format.  Aren't there enlargers for medium format?  Or is that a conversion kit you need to get when you buy either of the previous enlargers?

Can you use the same chemicals for paper as you do for film?  Or are those two separate products?

What would be a good enlarger for a beginner?


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 16, 2015)

No. That is not a good deal. Unless you live in a distant rural area where the nearest town is 50 or more miles away, you shouldn't have to pay anything for darkroom equipment. With a little asking around you should be able to find someone who will pay you to come and haul it away.

Value is a function of supply and demand. There is a glut of supply and virtually no demand.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2015)

He's not kidding...I got a FB message on Tuesday from a guy I knew in high school, asking me if I would take all of his ex-wife's darkroom stuff off of his hands...all I need to do is drive across the river and get the stuff...


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Several things here:


One:      The nomenclature of 67 indicates that the cassette (negative holder) is exclusively a B&W maxed out at 6x7 cm. That is Medium Format. That is 120 and 220 film, 2-1/4 x 3-1/4 sheet, 620 and other paper roll type film.
Anything that hits over 8cm is considered Large format.

Two:    Enlargers that can handle 4x5 or 5x7 are going to be excessively expensive. 8x10 enlargers are hard to come by these days. Usually greater than $1500 in todays numbers.

Three:    Keep in mind that the enlarger is strictly B&W. Color enlargers have color filters.

The developers for papers are different than for negatives. They do different chemical reactions.

You will need a darkroom setup for all of this including safe light and various trays for the chemicals. This along with large jars to keep mixed chemicals.

The Bessler you mention is in fact a good enlarger to start with along with the chemicals. BUT you must realize that the expence can get quite high if not careful.
Paper storage containers, film developing tanks, etc will also be needed. Along with thermometers, a timer shutoff clock, easels for various effects, etc.

Read up on film and paper development before you begin. This wont be a small investment.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 17, 2015)

I was given probably the second best 35mm enlager (Leitz Focomat 1c) for free because my friend bought the best 35mm enlarger (Leitz V35)


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 17, 2015)

There's so much free stuff available these days I cannot fathom anyone wanting to pay for it.  Just bide your time and don't get picky.  Scrounge around on your local Craigslist.  Ask co-workers and fellow church members.  Make it known you're willing to find a home for this stuff.  Eventually, 'your ship will come in'.

Being 'thrifty' can save you a TON of money.  And those savings can easily be rolled over into other purchases. I was gifted the majority of my darkroom.... enlarger, lens, 2 boards, 3 negative carriers, safelight, timer, thermometer and film spools/tank.  _And I wasn't even wanting one at the time!  _ I only needed to purchase trays, tongs, chemicals and paper.  So for around $120, I had a total, complete, functioning darkroom.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2015)

I just checked local Craig's Lists - For $570 dollars, I can get:  Three enlargers (two w/ colour heads), a variety of lenses, a brand-new looking Gra-lab timer, butt-load of 11x17 & smaller trays, contact frames, 8x10 & 11x14 easels, at least a half-dozen safelights, a nice set of chem bottles, print washer, 3 different roll film tanks and one 4x5 sheet film tank, and a bunch of miscellaneous stuff.  There'd still be enough of the $570 left to buy two people a pretty nice dinner on the way home.  And... that's all at the posted asking price.  A little bargaining would likely save at least a 1/3 or more!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 17, 2015)

I had been using a shared darkroom at a local university where they had Beseler 23c enlargers (which aren't exactly cheap) but I see Beseler has a Cadet model to fit more compact space in home; seems to not enlarge more than 8x10 but says it can be turned to project on the floor... (so I guess it depends if you think you want to make large prints or not). Enlargers Beseler Photography

I've found smaller darkroom supplies but enlargers seem to usually be pick up only or are in pieces. If there's a camera swap in your area those usually have dealers who have all kinds of used equipment.

I've used J. Ollinger's site for other photography info., might be worth a look. A Beginner s Guide to Enlargers


----------



## timor (Apr 17, 2015)

Soocom1 said:


> Several things here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. What about 6x9 ? 
2. Not really, there is a number of "universal" developers for both: film and paper. And the chemical reaction or process is the same. Mostly there is difference in concentration of developing agents and sodium sulfite, but it is tricky to.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 17, 2015)

timor said:


> 1. What about 6x9 ?.........



6x10? 6x12?  6x14?


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 17, 2015)

My MF is 6x9 ...


----------



## unpopular (Apr 18, 2015)

Even if you wanted to buy an enlarger NEVER buy one new! That's just crazy.

I never liked those little Besslers much. I couldn't exactly tell you why. They just never felt right to me, prob just a personal preference.

For FAR less you could get a used Omega monstrosity (I always liked the D2) or for about the same a Durst.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 18, 2015)

8x8 cm.
That's 3 5/32 of an inch.  Square that and you get 9.9 sq. inches in sixe. Nearly 10 sq inches.

6x9 is 5.9 sq. inches in size.


----------



## timor (Apr 19, 2015)

Soocom1 said:


> 8x8 cm.
> That's 3 5/32 of an inch.  Square that and you get 9.9 sq. inches in sixe. Nearly 10 sq inches.
> 
> 6x9 is 5.9 sq. inches in size.


Something wrong with this math.
Anyway, what are you trying to proof ?


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 19, 2015)

timor said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > 8x8 cm.
> ...


prove?

Just that the size of the print area in the negative is defined for certain purposes.

4x5= 20 correct?  20 sq. inches.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 19, 2015)

Soocom1 said:


> prove?
> 
> Just that the size of the print area in the negative is defined for certain purposes.
> 
> 4x5= 20 correct?  20 sq. inches.



But what is the 'official' definition of 'large format'?  Does it 'officially' start at 4x5?  Or would using 'medium format' 120 film in a panoramic camera resulting in a 6x24cm negative be considered 'large format' simply due to it covering more real estate than a 4x5" negative (22.32 in² v. 20 in²)?


BTW, 6x9cm is 11.16 in²


----------



## timor (Apr 19, 2015)

And what is that purpose ?


----------



## timor (Apr 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> BTW, 6x9cm is 11.16 in²


 Really ? I am counting and counting and every time I get something like 8.37 sq. in. How small are yours inches ?


----------



## unpopular (Apr 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > prove?
> ...



I've known photographers who have said that 4x5 is "medium format, and that 645 was a "small format" and that you "may as well just shoot 35mm".

But, I think they were just showing off.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 19, 2015)

Never thought of using total area to define format size. As far as darkroom equipment, buy used or see what people will give you.


----------



## Rollei12 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your pointers.  I see it's a big investment...just something to think about and see what's out there and how it all works.


----------

